# Something classical



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Well after my trip to Vienna, Salzburg, and Munich this past summer, I got really geeky and created this website for my students and fellow teachers. It's a free resource and I'm still adding to it, but feel free to share.

http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

You made all this? It's a great resource. Must have taken so much time to put together. I applaud you for your effort. Awesome work!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> You made all this? It's a great resource. Must have taken so much time to put together. I applaud you for your effort. Awesome work!


Thank you. I worked on it off and on for the past several months but I had fun doing it.  I'm especially proud of my "walkthrough" videos for the symphonies and concerti. I'm planning to add some more (plus some chamber pieces) when I can get to it.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I have to say this is wonderful. When I have time I plan to go back again and again. I probably favor the classical period for sure and the link to videos of the music, showing what to listen for and when is very helpful. I would say this website is good for browsing for top notch information on the period and essential for any new listener.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Olias said:


> Thank you. I worked on it off and on for the past several months but I had fun doing it.  I'm especially proud of my "walkthrough" videos for the symphonies and concerti. I'm planning to add some more (plus some chamber pieces) when I can get to it.


All I'll say is this, if I had a music teacher like you in high school, I would have gotten into classical music a lot sooner than I did. I can tell you have a passion for music education. The world needs more people like you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2020)

A big bravo to you, Olias.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww thanks everyone. You all are awesome and made my day. I'm currently working my way through Haydn's Paris Symphonies and will post them as I finish. BUT if anyone wants me to tackle a specific Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven work let me know and I'll give that priority.

I hope the opera walkthroughs can be helpful as well. I've done Figaro, Cosi, and Magic Flute so far but hope to eventually get to Fidelio and Don Giovanni.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful work! I've bookmarked your site for a useful reference. Thanks!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Beautiful work! I've bookmarked your site for a useful reference. Thanks!


Yay! Thanks. Working on adding more as well.


----------



## Cadenza (Sep 24, 2012)

Bravo! 
Strikingly well prepared and presented. 
Keep going.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have made some big updates to my SOMETHING CLASSICAL blog

Newly added are walkthroughs on:

Beethoven's Violin Concerto
Mozart's Piano Concerto 21
Mozart's Linz Symphony
Chevalier Saint-Georges' 1st Symphony

https://somethingclassical.blogspot.com


----------

